# Can scan, but can't connect WIFI networks

## Messire

Hi, folks!

I have the problem with connection to wpa2 networks after gentoo re-installation at this laptop. Before system reinstall i had a working wifi here (by this router and my mobile hotspot). I tried to connect my router and hotspot. Both connections have same log output. Now i have non-modular kernel 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 with all checked (i hope) network-needs in .config from wifi and wpa_supplicant manuals. I have a KDE5 and using kde network applet. It shows list of available networks and can connect/disconnect enp4s0 but can't connect wlp5s0. It just ask me to input psk time by time after few attempts to connect. I copy-paste correct psk by the way. I need your help! Thanks!

ifconfig

```

enp4s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.10.10.15  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.10.10.255

        inet6 fe80::f53e:6b:fb4a:4478  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 44:8a:5b:40:a2:45  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4586  bytes 4195232 (4.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1426  bytes 139492 (136.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 19  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 6  bytes 108 (108.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6  bytes 108 (108.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp5s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether f2:1e:f5:23:4c:b8  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

(network part of) lspci -k

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet

   Kernel driver in use: alx

05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

   Subsystem: AzureWave RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8723ae

```

cat /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant:

```

wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_enp4s0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp5s0="dhcp"

#modules_wlp5s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp5s0="-f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

update_config=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

```

wpa_cli output

```

wpa_cli v2.6

Copyright (c) 2004-2016, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Selected interface 'wlp5s0'

Interactive mode

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>No network configuration found for the current AP

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=RU

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>No network configuration found for the current AP

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

```

my router log

```

Мар 21 09:24:34 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:24:34 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

Мар 21 09:24:35 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:24:35 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

Мар 21 09:24:36 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:24:36 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

Мар 21 09:24:38 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:24:38 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

Мар 21 09:24:49 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:24:49 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) set key done in WPA2/WPA2PSK.

Мар 21 09:24:50 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

Мар 21 09:25:36 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:25:36 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

Мар 21 09:25:47 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had associated successfully.

Мар 21 09:25:47 wmond

WifiMaster0/AccessPoint1: (MT76x2) STA(54:27:1e:02:eb:5b) had deauthenticated by STA (reason: STA is leaving or has left BSS).

```

part of connection related dmesg

```

[ 1100.640180] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1100.671389] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1100.672999] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1100.674043] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1100.677687] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1100.677888] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1100.677902] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp5s0: link becomes ready

[ 1100.678080] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 1102.230874] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1102.263345] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1102.267120] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1102.269074] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1102.272796] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1102.272988] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1102.273160] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 1103.403153] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1103.435401] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1103.436986] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1103.438046] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1103.441776] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1103.441984] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1103.442160] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 1104.572946] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1104.605328] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1104.606966] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1104.608043] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1104.613311] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1104.613516] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1104.613693] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 1116.176415] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1116.210174] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1116.211739] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1116.212044] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1116.215703] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1116.215903] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1116.216109] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 1138.769555] IPVS: ftp: loaded support on port[0] = 21

[ 1162.501599] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1162.533358] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1162.535326] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1162.536218] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1162.539858] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1162.540086] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1162.540293] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

[ 1174.101583] wlp5s0: authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

[ 1174.134489] wlp5s0: send auth to 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1174.136125] wlp5s0: authenticated

[ 1174.137045] wlp5s0: associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (try 1/3)

[ 1174.140615] wlp5s0: RX AssocResp from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (capab=0xc11 status=0 aid=1)

[ 1174.140805] wlp5s0: associated

[ 1174.141002] wlp5s0: deauthenticating from 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

```

cat /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log (at /etc/init.d/net.wlp5s0 restart)

```

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp5s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp5s0 disabled_11b_rates=0

```

----------

## e3k

it is just a guess but did you install sys-kernel/linux-firmware ?

also it might not be related to the reinstall. i would check the signal strenght and presence of other routers on the channel yours (possible interferences) with: net-wireless/aircrack-ng

further you could try to shutdown the NetworkManager and try to connect with wpa_supplicant manually.

----------

## Messire

Yes firmware installed and compiled into kernel

```

eix  sys-kernel/linux-firmware

[I] sys-kernel/linux-firmware

     Available versions:  20190313^bs **99999999^bs {savedconfig}

  x Symbol: EXTRA_FIRMWARE [=rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin]                                                                                                                                                        x  

  x Type  : string                                                                                                                                                                                           x  

  x Prompt: Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary                                                                                                                                                x  

  x   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                    x  

  x -> Generic Driver Options                                                                                                                                                                                x  

  x -> Firmware loader                                                                                                                                                                                       x  

  x -> Firmware loading facility (FW_LOADER [=y])                                                                                                                                                            x  

  x   Defined at drivers/base/firmware_loader/Kconfig:28                                                                                                                                                     x  

  x   Depends on: FW_LOADER [=y]   

  x Symbol: EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR [=/lib/firmware/]                                                                                                                                                             x  

  x Type  : string                                                                                                                                                                                           x  

  x Prompt: Firmware blobs root directory                                                                                                                                                                    x  

  x   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                              x  

  x     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                    x  

  x       -> Generic Driver Options                                                                                                                                                                          x  

  x  -> Firmware loader                                                                                                                                                                                    x x  

  x  -> Firmware loading facility (FW_LOADER [=y])                                                                                                                                                         x x  

  x  -> Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary (EXTRA_FIRMWARE [=rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin])                                                                                                      x x  

  x   Defined at drivers/base/firmware_loader/Kconfig:59                                                                                                                                                     x  

  x   Depends on: FW_LOADER [=y] && EXTRA_FIRMWARE [=rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin]!=

```

```

 airmon-ng start wlp5s0

Found 4 processes that could cause trouble.

If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after

a short period of time, you may want to run 'airmon-ng check kill'

  PID Name

 4105 wpa_supplicant

 4133 NetworkManager

 4178 wpa_supplicant

 4181 dhclient

PHY   Interface   Driver      Chipset

phy0   wlp5s0      rtl8723ae   Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

      (mac80211 monitor mode vif enabled for [phy0]wlp5s0 on [phy0]wlp5s0mon)

      (mac80211 station mode vif disabled for [phy0]wlp5s0)

airodump-ng wlp5s0mon

 CH 12 ][ Elapsed: 1 min ][ 2019-03-22 00:42 ][ WPA handshake: 34:08:04:D2:D5:06                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                

 BSSID              PWR  Beacons    #Data, #/s  CH  MB   ENC  CIPHER AUTH ESSID

                                                                                                                                                                                                                

 5A:8B:F3:69:EE:F4  -41      208        0    0   3  270  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  Phei1rei                                                                                                                              

 5A:8B:F3:68:EE:F4  -41      213        2    0   3  270  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  Phae0vel                                                                                                                              

 9C:D6:43:76:0A:0A  -69      226        0    0   4  135  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  Liliya2508                                                                                                                            

 50:C7:BF:C1:63:6A  -77      124        0    0  10  405  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  TP-LINK_636A                                                                                                                          

 34:08:04:D2:D5:06  -80      124       28    0  13  135  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  jeka's wifi                                                                                                                           

 F0:B4:29:D2:0C:BB  -81       45        0    0   1  130  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  Hemi                                                                                                                                  

 F4:F2:6D:D4:0D:62  -85      143        0    0   6   65  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  nwlk3070                                                                                                                              

 D8:0D:17:39:C4:CD  -92       42        1    0   3  270  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  TP-Link_199                                                                                                                           

 2C:4D:54:6B:8A:A0  -93       43        0    0   1  130  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  DON-1                                                                                                                                 

 C4:A8:1D:5C:90:F8  -94        4        0    0  13  130  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  MilanaArkasova                                                                                                                        

 00:72:63:C2:62:F2  -95       20        0    0   6  270  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  Domeshek                                                                                                                               

 00:26:5A:34:0A:E3  -95        8        0    0   3  54 . WPA  TKIP   PSK  dlink                                                                                                                                 

 F0:B4:29:EB:B6:17  -95       18        0    0  11  130  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  sergoGou                                                                                                                               

 4C:5E:0C:3D:00:87  -96       17        0    0   1  130  WPA2 CCMP   MGT  Service                                                                                                                                

 50:FF:20:04:CA:5A  -97        2        1    0   8  720  WPA2 CCMP   PSK  alfasol                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

 BSSID              STATION            PWR   Rate    Lost    Frames  Probe                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

 (not associated)   60:7E:DD:74:F2:94  -83    0 - 1     22        7                                                                                                                                              

 (not associated)   AA:9B:73:26:18:AC  -85    0 - 1      0        1                                                                                                                                              

 (not associated)   A0:32:99:B7:D1:21  -95    0 - 1      0        2                                                                                                                                              

 5A:8B:F3:68:EE:F4  18:31:BF:DA:50:21  -31    0 - 6e     0        1                                                                                                                                              

 34:08:04:D2:D5:06  94:44:44:9B:34:C0  -87    1e- 1     76       75  jeka's wifi                                                                                                                                 

 D8:0D:17:39:C4:CD  C0:BD:C8:2F:A7:B9   -1    1e- 0      0        1                                                                                                                                              

 D8:0D:17:39:C4:CD  F4:F5:DB:E3:7D:6F  -80    0 - 6e     0        4                                                                                                                                              

 D8:0D:17:39:C4:CD  AC:29:3A:2A:B7:2B  -85    0 - 1      0        1     

```

----------

## Messire

5A:8B:F3:69:EE:F4 - is my router

----------

## e3k

 *Messire wrote:*   

> 5A:8B:F3:69:EE:F4 - is my router

 In this case i would go outside with this machine if it is an portable and check some other AP. Just in case your router is making the problems.

not much traffic there. i would opt out the interferences.

also why the fuck is airmon doing well and you cant connect??? This might be the router or NetworkManager.

----------

## Jaglover

Probably more than one process is trying to manage your wifi, resulting in a conflict. For instance, wpa_supplicant seems to be run twice.

----------

## e3k

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Probably more than one process is trying to manage your wifi, resulting in a conflict. For instance, wpa_supplicant seems to be run twice.

 maybe we should take peek at: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

--also where are the ascii arts SSIDs? I always do one to make people happy  :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

More likely is wpa_supplicant is started separately, while it should be started only by NWM.

```
4105 wpa_supplicant 

4133 NetworkManager 

4178 wpa_supplicant 
```

See the PID is lower than NWM, it should not start before NWM starts it.

----------

## e3k

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> More likely is wpa_supplicant is started separately, while it should be started only by NWM.
> 
> ```
> 4105 wpa_supplicant 
> 
> ...

 in this case the is some service running more as it should be. probably we need an output of rc-update. that should cover the issue.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Messire,

```
<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 reason=3
```

Reason 3 means you asked it to disconnect.

The usual cause of this is several network control systems fighting over wpa-supplicant and wpa-supplicant obeying the last order it recieved.

----------

## e3k

in other words just answer now or there will be a mayhem. i know how the guys are here around.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hu

 *e3k wrote:*   

> in other words just answer now or there will be a mayhem. i know how the guys are here around.

 I think this post could use a few more nouns and fewer pronouns.  If your post was serious, it was unclear whom you are directing, and in my opinion, the "will be a mayhem" idea is incorrect.  This is a serious thread and so far no one has brought up any of the typical hot-button topics that derail threads.  If your post was a joke, it would be helpful if it were more clearly identifiable as such.

----------

## Messire

Thanks 4 your answers. I ll check your ideas untill monday and post here result.

Also this laptop have win8.1 on second disk and at windows i can connect to this router and my hotspot by this wifi module w/o any problems - so it's just software case. Also after installing net-wireless/aircrack-ng and 7 it's deps and reboot i have empty list in NM and have no any adapters in wpa_supplicant gui. BUT in widows all ok at same time! Mayby i have been switched adapter to mon mode and this mode should be turned off? emerge -C  net-wireless/aircrack-ng and reboot not helping to see APs again. Nothing was changed exept manipulations with  net-wireless/aircrack-ng

----------

## Messire

 *Messire wrote:*   

> ...have empty list in NM and have no any adapters in wpa_supplicant gui...

  and thats i was not tried connect wpa_gui stanalone.

----------

## Messire

After deleting of wireless_tools i see list of APs again. I ll try with wpa_gui and report.

----------

## Messire

hehe but wpa_gui still have no adapters(

----------

## e3k

 *Messire wrote:*   

> hehe but wpa_gui still have no adapters(

 as above you have wpa_supplicant running twice. did you add both wpa_supplicant and NetworkManger as service? could you please post the output of rc-update?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

e3k,

wpa_supplicant will only run once. Its accepting commands from two or more interface managers that have no idea the other(s) exist.

The way forward is to remove all the interface managers from the default runlevel and reboot.

At this point, there should be no attempt to start the wifi interface. If there is, something is still starting it.

Once you gen WiFi to not start on boot, you are in control again.

Add exactly one network interface manager to the default runlevel.

----------

## e3k

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> e3k,
> 
> wpa_supplicant will only run once. Its accepting commands from two or more interface managers that have no idea the other(s) exist.
> 
> The way forward is to remove all the interface managers from the default runlevel and reboot.
> ...

 so you think the issue is NM and wpa_gui conflict?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

e3k,

Network Manager uses wpa-supplicant.

I think its Network Manager and one or more other things trying to control wpa-supplicant.

----------

## e3k

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> e3k,
> 
> Network Manager uses wpa-supplicant.
> 
> I think its Network Manager and one or more other things trying to control wpa-supplicant.

 

NeddySeagoon,

he probably started wpa_supplicant as service with some nonsense config he did read on the mighty Web of InfoRMation as service per open rc. later he did install NetworkManager and wpa_gui. Yes i agree he should uninstall waste in order to keep enthropy low.

----------

## Messire

 *e3k wrote:*   

> ...started wpa_supplicant as service with some nonsense config...

 

yes.. it's very strange but it was wrong looks like

i did bzless /usr/share/doc/${P}/wpa_supplicant.conf.bz2 > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

and after clean up i have adapter in wpa_gui

and have log in wpa_cli

```

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (SSID='Phae0vel' freq=2422 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 (SSID='Phae0vel' freq=2422 MHz)

<3>Associated with 5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 reason=3 locally_generated=1

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SSID-TEMP-DISABLED id=0 ssid="Phae0vel" auth_failures=6 duration=90 reason=CONN_FAILED

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=COUNTRY_IE type=COUNTRY alpha2=RU

<3>CTRL-EVENT-REGDOM-CHANGE init=CORE type=WORLD

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Messire

```
<3>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=5a:8b:f3:68:ee:f4 reason=3
```

You still have various Network Control things fighting over your interface.

What does 

```
rc-update -v show
```

output

----------

## Messire

SOLVED! thanks a lot 4 advice!

both wpa_supplicant and NetyworkManager ware at default runlevel. 

Conclusions: 

1) use bzless /usr/share/doc/${P}/wpa_supplicant.conf.bz2 > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and uncomment update_config=1

after wpa_gui/cli first use

it would contains only

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

```

looks like in my case my old broken config had

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1

```

but maybe also invisible unicode char after copy-&-paste from manual web page...

2) if you are using NetworkManager just it should be added default runlevel but not wpa_supplicant. 

In my case were added both and i had a conflict for my adapter between NetworkManager and wpa_supplicant.

----------

## e3k

 *Messire wrote:*   

> SOLVED! thanks a lot 4 advice!
> 
> both wpa_supplicant and NetyworkManager ware at default runlevel. 
> 
> Conclusions: 
> ...

 good. there are a few steps to do. 1. set the subject of this thread to [solved] 2. if you are interested in tuning wifi routers according the running buzz let me know. i can write you an article about it.

----------

